# Feeding help



## WhiteFang (Aug 9, 2016)

Im wanting to get a hatchling B&W Argentine Tegu. Before I do I'd like to know a weekly feeding schedule on how to care for him properly. I know what they eat, but I don't know ( How much food? What feeding days/times? What type of food mixtures in a meal? ) Also, I'd like to get an idea on how much $ a month you spend on food. Rather being a hatchling or an adult. Thank you!


----------



## Justsomedude (Aug 9, 2016)

Can't go wrong with dusted pinkies into frozen mice down the road. Chopped turkey with vitamins and calcium maxed in is great once and a while however whole foods like mice chicks etc are the way to go


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 9, 2016)

Dude's right. I only add that you read this site for really good advice.


----------

